# Clarification on Ghost Hand 2x2 vs Shengshou 2x2



## Juju (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw it posted many times that Shengshou 2x2s are the same as Ghost Hands, but with different packaging. 

I have since purchased several of both cubes and discovered that they are not the same at all.

The differences:

Ghost Hand 2x2

Slightly lighter feeling plastic
Smooth stickers
Looser and better corner cutting out of box

Shengshou 2x2

Textured stickers
Feels horrible without lube, and needs much more breaking in


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2011)

Interesting... I though they were was the same.

Are there any differences after lubing and breaking in?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm, are the mechanism the same though? They both should have the cresent-shaped cap


----------



## CubeShopCanada (Jan 16, 2012)

The Ghost Hand is better hands down (sorry for the bad pun XD)

I've owned both cubes and I really didn't feel that they were the same....interesting.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 18, 2012)

GhostHand's better. Done.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2012)

They are the exact same pieces. Different assembly/stickering.


----------

